# Drop checker or CO2 reactor in Canada?



## ianmartyn (Nov 1, 2007)

Anyone know of any good suppliers of glass drop checkers or large CO2 reactors around these parts?

If not, has anyone dealt with Cal Aqua Labs? I might order some of their glass drop checkers.

http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-drop-checkers/cal-double-check.html

Thanks for any input.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Look at CO2 Aquarium Glass Drop Checker Tester Monitor Test Set


----------



## ianmartyn (Nov 1, 2007)

*Wow, seems to good to be true*

Have you used the same checker before?

If you have and had good results, I might give it a shot.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

ianmartyn said:


> Have you used the same checker before?
> 
> If you have and had good results, I might give it a shot.


No, I'm not.
I just love browsing eBay and finding nice and cheap stuff 

I have DIY CO2 and a drop checker is not a thing I really need.

Look at here as well: 4 dkH Reference Solutions and Drop Checkers [London / Scarborough]. Anthony sells drop checkers. There are some useful info in that thread as well.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

A drop checker is a drop checker - as long as you have a good 4dKh solution and it's in something that has surface contact that allows air inside the checker to absorb CO2 from the tank water you're golden. A $4.50 checker will work the same as one that's $45.00.

If you want a big CO2 reactor the local selection is somewhat limited. The price of reactors (not including the pump or filter to drive them) that will work in tanks >50G is pretty steep. That's why many folks (myself included) wind up making DIY reactors from standard PVC.


----------

